

Ask HN: Domain Searching - harpb

What do you use for searching and keeping track of domain ideas? I use whois.cc and domai.nr for domain name checking, but I am not aware of any tool for keeping track of domain searches by project.
Google did not help, so I am reaching to the community for possible solutions.
Here is my concept of ideal solution:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cl.ly&#x2F;image&#x2F;0z0H3s3i2c15&#x2F;Image%202013-10-02%20at%204.44.27%20PM.png
======
harpb
Clickable:
[http://cl.ly/image/0z0H3s3i2c15/Image%202013-10-02%20at%204....](http://cl.ly/image/0z0H3s3i2c15/Image%202013-10-02%20at%204.44.27%20PM.png)

